# Gourmet Dog Treats; Be Part of the Revolution!



## Furry Tail Bakery (Jun 30, 2014)

*First of all; a sincere thank you for taking the time to visit this thread!*

We are in the process of starting up *Furry Tail Bakery*, a company which aims to provide *top quality, homemade treats* for all those dog owners, like us, who want to provide their furry family with something other than the commercial dog treats which contain so many renders, derivatives and artificial preservatives/flavourings etc.

The treats will be made with only *top quality, human grade ingredients*. Recipe testing is currently in full force, with both myself, my husband and our two adorable dogs (or "Chief Tasters" as they would rather be known) all taste testing the products, to make sure they really are delicious!

The reason we are writing this thread today, is really to ask a favour of you..

In order to provide the best possible product and service, we need to gather as much information as possible to make sure that we are providing what people want. We have included a link below to a *very* short survey and would be delighted if you could spare a couple of minutes to complete it. We know as well as the next person that surveys can be long and boring, so we have kept it simple and short.

*Information will not be shared with any third parties* and shall *only* be used for the purpose of Furry Tail Bakery's market research. _Please_ rest assured that *we hate spam as much as you*, and can promise that you will not receive any marketing emails from us as a result of completing the survey.

So without further ado here is the link which will take you to Survey Monkey to complete the survey...

*https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/H3R77ZY*

*There is a comment box on the final page allowing you to provide your email address, if you would like to be notified of our launch and receive a free gift with your first order. This is completely optional and, should you choose to provide it, your email address will only be used for the sole purpose noted.*

*If you have any questions or would like any further information about Furry Tail Bakery and our vision we would be delighted to hear from you!*

Warmest Regards,

The Furry Tail Team


----------

